
Who Called Git? An Unusual Debugging Story - schneems
http://schneems.com/2016/11/28/who-called-git-an-unusual-debugging-story/
======
CGamesPlay
I actually think bottom-up debugging (in this case, by overriding a system
binary) is a great way to narrow down hard-to-track problems, and I use the
technique all the time. One of my favorites is chmodding a file 000 to force a
permissions error by whatever accesses it.

